# Industrial Primer?



## nkpaintingvt (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello folks,

I'm putting in a bid to repaint the stack of an historic ship that's currently located on the grounds of a Vermont museum. The vast majority of the paint on the stack is in great condition, the only exception being the Westward facing side of the red stripe near the top. 

The stack was stripped in 1996 and painted with the following coatings:

- Base coat - Carboline 859 Zinc
- Primer - Carboline 893 Epoxy
- Topcoat - Carboline 133 Urethane

In 2008 it got a coat of BM Impervo.


I plan on taking the failing paint back down to bare steel, then the next step is where I'd like some advice. Do I use a multi-pronged approach with high build epoxy primers, or just some premium DTM Paint? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd go the same route as what happened in '96. Multiple coats of multi component epoxy.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

They didn't give you any specs on what they wanted on this?

Your price doing it properly by stripping it down and using the multi component epoxies is going to be way higher then the other guy that will give it one coat of dtm over the existing coating.

Hard to bid apples to apples with no specs.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Jones-Blair 2 part urethane. Simply the best stuff I ever used. Coverage is great and spreads like butter. I last used it at the dam store over in Milton. As for price its in the $60 per kit range. Its made for one shot one kill. Brush, rolls and sprays like a dream.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Zinc, high solids epoxy primer and a urethane top coat is about the best system money can buy If done correctly Blast to bare steel as directed I'm not sure what they were thinking when they applied BM Impervo must have been the low bidder. DTM is not even an option But if they want cheap put Impervo back on


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The three coat system if used must be blasted to near white or white metal blast. Otherwise a secondary system would be epoxy mastic with aliphatic top coat, or a urethane alkyd as a last budget resort. Good, better, best.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Does Ben Moore even make an exterior Impervo?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> Does Ben Moore even make an exterior Impervo?


Of course I assuming that a frickin' boat that size would be stored outside, I guess.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would try and avoid abrasive blasting. Too much liability and cost associated with containment, materials, and equipment. How is the coating underneath the Impervo? Can you use a needle scaler or roto peen? You might want to consider a high pressure water blast with rotating tip. 

Since it is a marine environment, I would definately reccommend an epoxy mastic like Devoe Bar Rust 235 topped with a polyurethane Devoe 379. 

Trying to spray zinc is not the easiest task. You not only need to have an agitating pressure pot, but the surface requires a white metal blast.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It would have been Impervex, not Impervo. Unless of course someone decide to use the interior alkyd on a smoke stack?


----------



## nkpaintingvt (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'll elaborate on a few points:

The ship is decommissioned and stored on land. I'm going to assume the museum's records meant Impervex, not Impervo. The museum didn't give any specs.

When standing on the upper deck, the top coat looks and feels great as far as the eye can reliably see. The only part that, looking from the upper deck, is a known problem is a 5x5ft section of the red stripe that faces West. The museum would like that failing section to be resolved, and has requested that the remainder of the stack simply get a freshen up topcoat. Since the failing part is ~30ft off the upper deck, I haven't gotten a close eye on it and just assume it should go back down to the steel.

Regarding the blasting debate, the problem area's small size rules that out in my mind. I figured I'd take a grinder to it. 

It seems there is consensus that a DTM product is the worst option, which means it's ruled out in my mind. Considering the cost of the lift that'll get me up there, it only makes sense to use the absolute best system around to prolong future maintenance as much as possible. 

Hope that helps narrow the focus, and thanks again for your time!


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

sounds like a good plan you have, hope all goes well


----------

